# Big bucks don't come to corn...



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2007)

During the daylight hours. 

Granted, it's after season, but here one is..


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 5, 2007)

MAN!!! You don't play around with the corn do ya?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2007)

I wanted pictures, and I got them... over 300 in 5 days.

That's one 50lb bag on the day I put it out.  Within 4 days there wasn't a kernal to be found.

I need to spread it out more I guess.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 5, 2007)

Delton,

Looks like the deer standing behind the good buck is a buck as well that has dropped his horns....Head looks a little square to be a doe.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Delton,
> 
> Looks like the deer standing behind the good buck is a buck as well that has dropped his horns....Head looks a little square to be a doe.


Yep, on a few of my pictures I've seen bucks that have aleady shed.  Once they all have shed, we plan to go in and trim the limbs back on those pines in the background so that I can see towards that bottom they come from...

Good eye!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 5, 2007)

Delton said:


> I wanted pictures, and I got them... over 300 in 5 days.
> 
> That's one 50lb bag on the day I put it out.  Within 4 days there wasn't a kernal to be found.
> 
> I need to spread it out more I guess.


I put out a feeder and bought a cuddie back trail camera. wore that sucker out in two weeks. Still broke. It needs a new flash.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2007)

Find them sheds and save me them antlers!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> I put out a feeder and bought a cuddie back trail camera. wore that sucker out in two weeks. Still broke. It needs a new flash.


Send it back, they should fix it at no charge.


----------



## Robl1964 (Feb 5, 2007)

Great pic's... careful, I was warned by the folks here and they were right.. I am addicted to my trial cam.  Might have to start a new 12 step program for trail camism....


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2007)

Robl1964 said:


> Great pic's... careful, I was warned by the folks here and they were right.. I am addicted to my trial cam.  Might have to start a new 12 step program for trail camism....


No kiddin'......... and I'm runnin' three Cudde's... Mine, My brothers, and my uncles...

It's like Christmas 3 times a week!

Gonna pull a card tomorrow as matter fact... we'll see what it has for me..


----------



## Hoss (Feb 5, 2007)

I will not buy a TC.  I will not buy a TC......I will not buy a TC.  Keep saying it over and over.  
Course I guess I don't need to as long as you all keep posting.

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2007)

Hoss, you need to get one... It's addicting!  New pictures of you don't know what every week or so.. Coyotes, bobcats, foxes, deer, turkey, coons, squirrels, hawks....... big foot maybe? 

In all seriousness, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 5, 2007)

Delton,
That's what all adicts tell you, just try it once.  

Hoss


----------



## Killdee (Feb 5, 2007)

Glad I not a TC dopper.Nice un's Delbert.


----------



## BassWorm (Feb 5, 2007)

It is addicting. Mine is running in the back yard every night. I checked it this morning and had 298 pics on it. 
I really want to move it to the club so I can check a few deer and bear up there but I can't move it from the house cause I'm afraid I'm gonna miss something.
I bought another camera so I can make another trailcam, just haven't gotten to it yet. Oh these toys just create work, work, work.


----------



## Robl1964 (Feb 5, 2007)

I had a friend suggest since I travel to set one up "TC"  in the bed room?  Hmmm wonder what he means by that?  LOL


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2007)

Robl1964 said:


> I had a friend suggest since I travel to set one up "TC"  in the bed room?  Hmmm wonder what he means by that?  LOL


Be sure it's a no flash!


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 6, 2007)

That's a nice buck. Possibly a target buck for this coming season?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 6, 2007)

First thing I do when I get home 3/4 of a gallon of corn are a whole gallon if its cold. and head to the TC its very addicting . I'm very proud of my 8x10 of 130'' 8 pointer from last year. oh yea awesome pic delton


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 6, 2007)

cool late season pic Deltie


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, I've looked & looked & looked at that pic, but I still don't see the "big" buck....      (Couldn't resist - good one!)


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2007)

Killdee said:


> Glad I not a TC dopper.Nice un's Delbert.



You don't know the power of the dark side of the TC!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks y'all...

Though not daytime pictures, here are a few off another camera on a farm I hunt.

A couple nice lookin' prospects for next year.  I got about 5-6 different bucks on this camera, these are two of the nicer ones.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 6, 2007)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> First thing I do when I get home 3/4 of a gallon of corn are a whole gallon if its cold. and head to the TC its very addicting . I'm very proud of my 8x10 of 130'' 8 pointer from last year. oh yea awesome pic delton



Guy on Hagshouse from Ohio said his backyard bucks are eating 50# a night,Oh yeah his backyard bucks are awsome.I'll steal a couple of his shots later.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 6, 2007)

Heres the Ohio 50# a night backyard feeder,sorry for the hijack Delbert.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 6, 2007)

Them's some good one's Delton, but you might want to make a run to Ohio and rustle one of those.  

Hoss


----------



## bigun31768 (Feb 6, 2007)

i got about 30 pictures of this buck last year. he was killed chasing a doe about 1/4 to 1/2 mile away from where i got his picture the night before. killed middle of nov.


----------



## bigun31768 (Feb 6, 2007)

here is a picture of a doe near same spot to give you some perspective.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 6, 2007)

Dang bigun,u making em work fer that feed aint you.They need a step latter.


----------



## bigun31768 (Feb 7, 2007)

all i got to say is i got hogs!!!!!!!


----------



## horse2292 (Feb 7, 2007)

*HOGS*

 Man those are nice size hogs


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 7, 2007)

Bigun, you got a SERIOUS hog problem!! Time to stock up on pork chops and sausage man!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 7, 2007)

Man at the hogs!!!!!

Some big ones too!


----------



## bustindeer (Feb 7, 2007)

so when can i come and get rid of those hogs for ya


----------



## Hoss (Feb 7, 2007)

This little piggy went to the smoker, this little piggy went to the grill,.....  Looks like hog thinning time.

Hoss


----------



## frankwright (Feb 7, 2007)

I brightened up your original picture,hope you don't mind. I put out 50 pounds of corn in front of my camera yesterday. I plan on checking it in a few weeks. I hope I get lots of pictures too. Trail cameras are a ball and I really look forward to checking mine each trip to the woods.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't mind at all, Frank... Looks good!  Thanks!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 8, 2007)

bigun31768 said:


> all i got to say is i got hogs!!!!!!!



Dang pigs are starving the fawns, have bow will travel!!!!!!!


----------

